# CT (Hartford area)-Abandoned rat emergency adoption/foster with transport



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

*Location: CT (Great Britain CT, near Hartford CT)*
*Contact: [email protected]* who has blackberry and can give you Debra's phone number. My computer access is limited and this is an emergency.

A family moved out of an apartment without notice, leaving behind a huge bird cage that contained one sweet black and white rat. We do not yet know the sex. From the description, it may be a black Berkshire or hooded or other. Debra, the realty agent that discovered the rat, said it was black and white but we are not sure how much black or white. We cannot get a picture.

The Petco Manager in the area went up to look at the rat and petted the rat, saying it was sweet and should go to a good home. Debra has to clean the apartment and let in the new tenants, so this is an emergency need for adoption or foster. Debra will drive a 60 mile radius or maybe a little more to help place the rat. Her car is not in good condition.

No email is available for Debra. 

Thank you,
Raquel
[email protected]
*Preferred contact: [email protected] You may copy me.*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*I meant to say, New Britain CT.*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

The rat really found a home this time, just 1/2 hour away from where he was left. He will have rat friends. Thank you!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

That's so great to hear! I'm semi-local but just saw this ad.


----------

